# Letzter Schliff einer Münze



## consigliere (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vor einer guten Woche habe ich Photoshop installiert um mich von meiner Dipl. arbeit zwischendurch abzulenken und habe einen Narren daran gefressen. Jetzt habe ich versucht eine Münze zu erstellen aber den letzten Schliff, damit es realistisch aussieht krieg ich irgendwie nicht richtig hin. Von dem Projekt habe ich mal einen Screen angehangen. 
Versucht habe ich die unteren Schichten mit dem Graußcher Weichzeichner zu bearbeiten und habe dann Belichtungseffekte eingefügt. Bin ich da auf dem richtigen Weg oder gibt es einen anderen Trick? Habe nicht so richtig was gefunden um Münzen zum glänzen zu bringen.

Cheers!


----------



## Muster Max (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo consigliere,

um einen höheren Grad an Realismus zu erzielen benötigt Dein Bild eindeutig mehr
Struktur damit meine ich vorallem Kratzer, kleine Dellen, Abnutzung/Gebrauchsspuren
etc. alles sehr unscheinbar einarbeiten. Damit meine ich diese Abnutzungsspuren
sollten nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar sein aber dennoch bei näherer Betrachtung
einem ins Auge fallen. Desweiteren schaut Dein Ambosseffekt des Kopfes noch recht
grausig aus da solltest Du noch dran arbeiten.

Um einen silbrigen Glanz auf Deine Münze zu zaubern würde ich mir mal die Gradiations-
kurven anschauen und evtl. noch die Beleuchtungseffekte mit einem schmucken Alpha-
kanal der die Abnutzungsspuren noch etwas hervorbringen sollte.

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Ansatz einwenig weiter.

mfg Muster Max


----------

